# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  ¿Pero qué pasa en la Aemet?

## F. Lázaro

Vaya tela...

Me pongo a ver el radar para ver cómo ha sido la tormenta, no funciona  :Frown: 

Me pongo a ver el mapa de rayos a ver cuántos han caído, no funciona  :Frown: 

Siempre teniendo que recurrir al radar de Coruche y al mapa de tormentas de Portugal, que por cierto, da hasta la descarga producida de cada rayo.

 Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.

 Agencia Estatal de Meteorología.

----------


## siamon

Pese a la regulación actual, "menos de la mitad del nitrógeno aplicado como fertilizante es absorbido por las plantas", según la investigadora, que agrega que esto indica que la mayor parte del nitrógeno aplicado en forma de fertilizantes se acumula en los sistemas hídricos, mediante su lixiviación hacia el agua subterránea y su exportación hacia el sistema lagunar.

----------


## Luján

> Pese a la regulación actual, "menos de la mitad del nitrógeno aplicado como fertilizante es absorbido por las plantas", según la investigadora, que agrega que esto indica que la mayor parte del nitrógeno aplicado en forma de fertilizantes se acumula en los sistemas hídricos, mediante su lixiviación hacia el agua subterránea y su exportación hacia el sistema lagunar.


¿Y esto qué tiene que ver con que no funcionen las publicaciones de los radares de la AEMET?

Y entrando al trapo: ¿Cuáles son las fuentes de la información?

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es mi navegador, ¿o AEMET se ha caído?

----------


## sergi1907

A mi me funciona bien, debe ser el navegador.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> A mi me funciona bien, debe ser el navegador.


Vale. Gracias  :Smile: 
Ya me dejará entrar un día de estos, como con el foro.No me deja ni desde Firefox ni desde el Explorer.
Ya se le pasará  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

A mí no me funciona. Y aquí tengo Safari.

----------


## Luján

A mí tampoco me va. Dice Chrome no puede encontrar la página, como si los DNS no tuvieran la AEMET en sus listas.

----------


## perdiguera

Exactamente lo que dice Safari.

----------


## sergi1907

Ahora tampoco me deja entrar.

----------


## sergi1907

Parece que ya vuelve a funcionar, al menos de momento.

----------

